# Quick one for the ladies



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Girls, If you'd had a rough week (work & health) and things were getting you down a little...what's one sweet little thing hubby could do to give you a little pickup and lift?

My wifes pregnant and hasn't been feeling real well this week, and her work has been very busy and I can tell she's a little frustrated and down.

I know what makes her happy, but just thought some inside tips from the ladies might give me that something special, something different, even if its small, that would make her feel good


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've been unwell this week. Hubs bought me some flowers yesterday to pick me up  He also asks if I need anything on the way home. He picked up my favorite chocolate bar for me a few days ago and a pretty new mug and made me a tea in it. 

A kiss and big hug go a long way too. It depends what 'speaks' to your wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

picking up her fave choccy, that might just be what she needs :smthumbup: she loves her chocolates

I often do flowers, and the kisses and hugs are a given.

Just guess im looking for something a little special, to let her know (on top of verbally telling her) how much I love her and appreciate what she's going through with her body to have a baby for us


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Foot rubs. Create an amazing evening at home for her. Make dinner, set up your own "foot spa" it can just be warm bubble water in a large bowl, soak her feet, towel dry them for her while she's sitting down, then give her a relaxing foot rub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Foot rubs. Create an amazing evening at home for her. Make dinner, set up your own "foot spa" it can just be warm bubble water in a large bowl, soak her feet, towel dry them for her while she's sitting down, then give her a relaxing foot rub.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hehe not to sound cheeky but doing something intimate like that, would it just come off as me trying to butter her up for some sex. Its definitely not about getting laid for me, its about saying thank you.

Even though I wouldn't knock it back, she's one sexy pregnant mumma at the moment :smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't think so - set it up in the living room. Maybe have a girly magazine for her, with cup of tea, and relaxing music playing. The way you treat her with this "it's all about you" without a sexual vibe will set the mood of intention. Ahhh foot rubs..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been the breadwinner in our family for some time now. My job is very stressful, requires long hours.

One thing my husband does for me is that sometimes, when I call to tell him on the way home from work he starts running a hot bath for me. When get home he meets me at the door with a glass of wine, tells me to go settle into a relaxing bath.. and he'll fix dinner.

I can tell you that this works every time he does it. For one thing that is nothing in it for him.. he's not looking for anything. I am usually very relaxed after. I love it.

Every XMas and birthday my husband and kids also restalk my bath supplies and pamper supplies at one of those bath & body shops. Even WalMart has good things.. like special mineral and bath saults that are very relaxing.

If your wife is pregnant, instead of wine get her a sparkling fruit drink.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

A sincere letter to her, telling her what she means to you. Flowers are always welcome.  You seem so kind and considerate to think of her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I have been the breadwinner in our family for some time now. My job is very stressful, requires long hours.
> 
> One thing my husband does for me is that sometimes, when I call to tell him on the way home from work he starts running a hot bath for me. When get home he meets me at the door with a glass of wine, tells me to go settle into a relaxing bath.. and he'll fix dinner.
> 
> ...


Good advice thanks. Your husband sounds like he knows his stuff. Even though he's not looking for anything, I hope he gets rewarded for being so kick ass


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife is always a sucker for a foot and back massage.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Book her a prenatal massage!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Cook dinner, bring home flowers, help with house chores. Any gesture would be nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Sometimes just turning off the t.v. and looking at me listening to me talk and talk and talk, sometimes about really nothing...HaHa, really is nice. Us women have a strong urge to talk about EVERYTHING and it makes us feel connected. Don't answer , just listen. Even is it all sounds crazy to you it makes us feel better.

Some women like me, like their hair to be brushed. It is relaxing and sensual.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ oh I purr when my hair is brushed. Good call 

ozwang what did you decide on? 
I love your avie pic, haha!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ozwang said:


> Good advice thanks. Your husband sounds like he knows his stuff. Even though he's not looking for anything, I hope he gets rewarded for being so kick ass


Let's just say I have never turned him down, never.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Anything that involves closeness and touching works for me. I don't care about flowers or getting any work done around the house. It is all about his time & some physical attention, getting creative about it would be sweet. 

Peppermint foot lotion , drawing a bubble bath with some dim lights, candles -romantic music, these are a couple things that come to mind.


----------

